# S. William Coe & Co.Ltd.



## BillH

I would be grateful if anyone can confirm the funnel colours used in the latter years.

I know that they had a deep blue base white band with red C but not sure if the top was black or the same deep blue stained with smoke.


I have discovered from Companies House records that the title has been used twice but Lloyd's information does not concur so I'm also trying to fathom out those conflicts of information if anyone can throw any light.

S. William Coe & Company Ltd. (1st use)

Company Number: 332716 
Incorporation Date: Around 1935 
Liquidated: 1944 
Company Status: Dissolved No records available. 
8.3.1944: W.J.Ireland appointed as Liquidator per London Gazette “Notice of Liquidation”

(1935 –1944)
(William J. Ireland, manager)
Liquidated 1944

Between 1944 and 1954 this company title did not exist according to Companies House records as quoted here with two different company numbers. 

Lloyd’s Confidential Index 1946 edition states on the other hand that the original company was restructured rather than liquidated and indeed Lloyd’s Register of Shipping made no change of S. W. Coe vessel ownership in that period. 

I personally would regard Companies House as the correct version. 



S. William Coe & Company Ltd. (2nd use)

Company Number: 547441 
Incorporation Date: Around 1954 
Company Status: Dissolved - 1980 


(1954 - 1955).
(Cyril G. Abel, Managing Director)
(William J. Ireland, Director)

(1955 - 1980)
(within the Booker Group)

1980 Company was dissolved.


----------



## joebuckham

under booker mc connell 'marinart' have blue funnel, white band containing red 'c'.


----------



## BillH

joebuckham said:


> under booker mc connell 'marinart' have blue funnel, white band containing red 'c'.


Thanks Joe


----------



## Anthony John Sykes

*ref S William Coe and Co Ltd*

I worked for this super company for 16 years in their office in 709 Tower Buildings Water St, Liverpool, then on the fourth floor, same buildings, finally 601, 6th floor, overlooking the River Mersey, same building, we moved to Bookers in Martins Bank Building, Water St Liverpool I believe in about 1974 I left in 1976, happiest days of my life and my first job!!!

Coe's also incorporated John S Sellers, William Thomas and Co (chartering)Ltd, we all worked together

When I started in 1960, there were lots of little other companies under Coe's umbrella and Cyril Abel was part of ABS INVESTMENTS, Mr Geoffrey Thornley Smth was in Coes when I started as a Director and what a lovely kind man he was too.

Young Mr David Burnley taught me a lot of the work done in Coes, another great guy.

I had woring holidays on the Silverthorn, Maythorn, and Firethorn.

I often went on board the Bann Boats too, s.s. Banntrader, Bannpride and Bannrose.Oil lamps in the accomodation intrigued me, the engine has electric from a small jenny, coffee made from superheated steam pipes,,, lovely..


----------



## Paul Coleman

*Sailed with SW Coe in the mid seventies*

I was a cook/steward on several SW Coe ships and loved the entire experience. Found them a great company to work for with wonderful shipmates. Only one I did not like was the Briarthorn which was a drilling ship off Blythe at the time. Hard to work with the roughneck drillers. I loved sailing with Captains Barrat and Fox.


----------



## MikeK

Paul Coleman said:


> I was a cook/steward on several SW Coe ships and loved the entire experience. Found them a great company to work for with wonderful shipmates. Only one I did not like was the Briarthorn which was a drilling ship off Blythe at the time. Hard to work with the roughneck drillers. I loved sailing with Captains Barrat and Fox.


 Was on Briarthorn, also the Whitethorn around then working for Wimpeys as Agent - along with the 'roughneck drillers' Needless to say majority of them were Irish and always good for a laugh !
Happy Days

Mike


----------



## Runrig

*Lochaline*

Does anyone recall going to Lochaline to load silica sand?


----------



## mcgowanjohn

*Sure do and all that shoveling, Silverthorn*

:sweat:


Runrig said:


> Does anyone recall going to Lochaline to load silica sand?


----------

